# Future Buyer: What's fixed and what's still broken?



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been waiting to get a GNex for awhile now but I'm still worried because I can't find a definite answer to my questions..

Has the weaker signal issue been fixed? i.e. Displaying same signal strength as a Razr / GNex isn't faking the signal bars.

Screen Banding: Has this been fixed with new batches or am I at risk of buying one full of issues and I'll have to go through multiple swaps to find a good one?

Reboots: People on unrooted+stock phones, have they addressed the reboot issue? (Last I heard from a friend he had that issue)

Anything else I should check for before I make the plunge?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Go to the store and mess around with both phones and make the decision for your self. My phone personally had full 4g with 4 bars all the time depending on what area I'm in, i have had no reboots and the screen is fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't worry about the weaker signal indicator, what actually matters is the speed you're getting. I live on the edge of a 4G network and usually only get 1-2 bars but can still consistently get 25-35 Mbps down and 7-12 Mbps up.

I never had a problem with screen banding, the reports of it are limited. Keep in mind all the people who DON'T post their problems because they don't have any!

When I was stock and unrooted, I had one random reboot and like 2 sleep of deaths. Now that I'm rooted, I don't get them (unless I'm testing experimental kernels, but never with a stable kernel).


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Like the others have said. Not much to worry about on the signal and reboots. If you get a device with screen banding just get a replacement. I was unlucky enough to get one of these and when you mine next to another gnex it was very obvious my screen was jacked. Its not a software thing that will be patched. But its pretty rare to get a bad one. When you get one look at the greys in the setup wizard. If it looks like textured paper then you got a bad screen. And I mean a lot of streaks. Some faint streaks are normal.


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

seriously. buy the phone. unless you've got whacked service in your area, you'll be totally fine. there are actually a lot of places that I don't get services that come to mind....all of them have one thing in common--they're underground lol I work on comm lines. the point is that any screen issues that were around are pretty much gone....I still get nervous every time a sales rep reaches into the cabinet and grabs a random box but I have faith for some reason. I would so buy the phone. ESPECIALLY since my roomie has a razr, which I interact with daily. I love my phone and my roomie does too.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! This definitely gave me more reassurance (especially with the screen).

Plus, I don't need to compare the Nexus to another phone because my mind was made even before it came out.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

For example:

My sister has a Droid Razr Maxx... If I do a side by side SpeedTest and she pulls faster data speeds consistently is the Nexus a lemon or is that the rumored antenna flaw?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

MarkJRust said:


> For example:
> 
> My sister has a Droid Razr Maxx... If I do a side by side SpeedTest and she pulls faster data speeds consistently is the Nexus a lemon or is that the rumored antenna flaw?


Moto makes better radios. Plain and simple. Very few will argue that fact. Its a trade off. A better radio or a totally unlock and pure phone. I will take the unlocked device.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Moto makes better radios. Plain and simple. Very few will argue that fact. Its a trade off. A better radio or a totally unlock and pure phone. I will take the unlocked device.


That's a shame. I'll still be aiming for the Nexus but I just want to make sure it's not a software or network related bug (Like the whole "dropping data and having to reboot to reconnect") that could be fixed.

I'll be running SpeedTests on a Droid Charge + Nexus + Razr Maxx (Once I get the Nexus) and watch the Samsung's get blown away. Kind of makes me p.o.'d about Samsung even more now.







But, I can't resist the Nexus.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Moto makes better radios. Plain and simple. Very few will argue that fact. Its a trade off. A better radio or a totally unlock and pure phone. I will take the unlocked device.


Sorry to bother more but this is the issue that has me worried.. was it fixed?

" Interestingly enough, our concerns are seemingly confirmed as the Samsung Galaxy Nexus produces a signal strength of *-108 dBm* - with the RAZR and Rezound at *-85 dBm* and *-82 dBm* respectively. Boast a difference of 26 against the HTC Rezound, it's pretty evident that the Galaxy Nexus is working hard to maintain that connection - and it shows as the handset clings to a single bar, whereas the Rezound is at a decent three." -Phonearena


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

The leaked 4.0.4 radio gave me better signal. No complaints here


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> The leaked 4.0.4 radio gave me better signal. No complaints here


Thanks so much for the help, I'm looking forward (again) to getting this phone. Sadly, I wish these faults never occurred but I guess that's that. I'll post here if more issues/questions arise.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

For what its worth. My brother bought the razr Mazzini and I have the nexus. We put them next to each other. His showed 4bars of 3g and mine only showed 2. His db was better too. We did a speed test with speed test.net and the results were almost identical.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I have no signal issues and I'm on 4.0.2 stock.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

MarkJRust said:


> Sorry to bother more but this is the issue that has me worried.. was it fixed?
> 
> " Interestingly enough, our concerns are seemingly confirmed as the Samsung Galaxy Nexus produces a signal strength of *-108 dBm* - with the RAZR and Rezound at *-85 dBm* and *-82 dBm* respectively. Boast a difference of 26 against the HTC Rezound, it's pretty evident that the Galaxy Nexus is working hard to maintain that connection - and it shows as the handset clings to a single bar, whereas the Rezound is at a decent three." -Phonearena


While the RAZR will likely hold on a bit longer in weaker areas, you cannot judge just by using dBm values across different carriers. Unless you can see the code and verify that they all calculate and display it the same way, I would not use that as a guide. As for signal, I don't lose connection.

While I am sure this will be addressed soon, there is one MASSIVE issue that some users have. When on a phone call, the outgoing audio will drop off and the other party will only hear a series of clicks. Hanging up and calling again restores it to normal until it happens the next time. This doesn't seem to be affecting everyone, but it is definitely a problem.

I am not posting that to discourage you from using this device as it is very nice. Moto just seems to be able to get the radio part right since they have the most experience there, especially with CDMA (as far as end user manufacturers go). I don't make enough voice calls on my phone to drop the device for this reason alone. Hopefully Samsung/Verizon/Google can get this ironed out soon.


----------



## KaBudokan (Jan 14, 2012)

I had a Razr for about 3 weeks back in December. I had ordered through Amazon when they did a promo, so I actually got the phone for a penny - basically free. I was consistently having data connection issues that would sometimes go away with a reboot, sometimes not. (I actually took the phone into a Verizon retailer to double check that there wasn't a network issue during one of these times. All the floor phones and the employee phones were fine, mine had no data.)

After researching a bit more, I decided to call Amazon, and they offered to return the RAZR and let me swap it out for a Nexus, which I had to pay $150 for.

I am EXTREMELY happy with the choice, even with added up-front expense. I felt like the phone audio quality was slightly better on the Moto, but I haven't had a single dropped call on either device. (And this was after coming from AT&T where I constantly dropped calls on an older Samsung while in my house.)

I was worried before I switched after reading some of the issues people reported, but I haven't experiences any of those problems, and the issues I had with losing data on the RAZR are gone on the Sammy. I show fewer bars at my house but get basically the same exact download speeds.

The other issue I was concerned about was the camera, but I found that neither phone was amazing in that department. With a steady hand, the Nexus does well in decent light, and the ICS lack of shutter lag is awesome.

Other than that, the phone is absolutely killer. Get it. Really.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Many reviewers gave the Nexus the edge over the Razr because the Nexus had ICS. Who knows how they would compare if the Razr had ICS? That being said, one of the big selling points for me is the very large Dev base over here on the Nexus side. Gotta love my Nexus.


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

I did a speedtest in store with the nexus and the razor next to each other and the speeds were both fine. The signal was higher in the nexus but big deal if u don't like it return it n 14 days and return

sent from my super gnex


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> Many reviewers gave the Nexus the edge over the Razr because the Nexus had ICS. Who knows how they would compare if the Razr had ICS? That being said, one of the big selling points for me is the very large Dev base over here on the Nexus side. Gotta love my Nexus.


When the Razr gets ICS, it will be interesting to see how they screw it up. ICS is beautiful the way it is, but they are going to uglify somehow.

I have never experienced random reboots (unless I was using an experimental kernel) or dropping of data. I have had the whole outgoing sound call bug, but it hasn't happened in a while. As far as signal goes, I have no complaints. I am consistently pulling down 25-35mbps and 12-17mbps up. My *only* complaint is the battery. The extended while being 2100, is better than 1850, but not by much, is a must. I use my phone a lot, and even with all the different combo's of ROMs/Kernels I have tried, I still have 5 chargers spread throughout the house/work/car.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

msrfx said:


> When the Razr gets ICS, it will be interesting to see how they screw it up. ICS is beautiful the way it is, but they are going to uglify somehow.
> 
> I have never experienced random reboots (unless I was using an experimental kernel) or dropping of data. I have had the whole outgoing sound call bug, but it hasn't happened in a while. As far as signal goes, I have no complaints. I am consistently pulling down 25-35mbps and 12-17mbps up. My *only* complaint is the battery. The extended while being 2100, is better than 1850, but not by much, is a must. I use my phone a lot, and even with all the different combo's of ROMs/Kernels I have tried, I still have 5 chargers spread throughout the house/work/car.


Hearing those data speeds and you not having any of the reboots or dropped data is really good news, I'm expecting poor battery life so the extended battery is on my list. Nothing seems to be swaying me away from getting the Nexus; not even the amazing battery life and size of the Maxx.


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

My dad has a rezound, the connection strength is almost identical at his house.
it all really depends on your location and the quality of coverage Verizon has in your area. If you've never had connectivity issues in your area before, you won't have any with the nexus.

As for battery life, you don't need the extended battery, myself and many others are getting at the very least 15 hours of battery life under fairly heavy usage.

However if you plan to keep your phone stock you may not get the same results. Custom roms and kernels really bring this phone to life.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

bawb3 said:


> My dad has a rezound, the connection strength is almost identical at his house.
> it all really depends on your location and the quality of coverage Verizon has in your area. If you've never had connectivity issues in your area before, you won't have any with the nexus.
> 
> As for battery life, you don't need the extended battery, myself and many others are getting at the very least 15 hours of battery life under fairly heavy usage.
> ...


What rom/kernal combo do you recommend?


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aokp (android open kang project) and faux123's kernel work best for me. Others get very good results with imosyeon's lean kernel or Franco kernel. Aokp is one of the best out there at the moment


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm getting just the right amount of battery life to get me through the day with stock battery, stock 4.0.2, stock kernel. I unlocked, flashed recovery, and flashed root; that's all.


----------

